# Single molly pregnant?



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Never wanted any live bearers and accidentally ended up with a molly fry when I bought a pleco, she hitched a ride in the bag. That was a year ago and she since grew up and I aboslutely love her (first fry I raised) even so she is a bully to my tetras. Anyway, since she is aggressive, she probably gets more then her share of the fish food but she does look quite round these days. Not having any clue when it comes to live bearers, my question is, could she be full of eggs and since there is no male livebearer with her, will she reabsorb the eggs if that is actually why she is so round? It could well be obesity. She is a tank hog but very active and healthy otherwise. 
If it could be eggs, should I get a male for her? I don't want to breed them but want to keep her happy and healthy. The other fish in the tank would gobble up the fry anyway.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

since she is a livebearer and she presumably has not been with a male ,i would say she is a pig! 
Try thinning her out a bit. You may have to separate her from the others for a few days. Some of my unbred female guppies look pregnant too when they pig out on algae tabs.
mousey


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Mousey. I guess I have to put her in a tank insert while feeding the other fish, but she will still snack on algae all day long at least that's what she does now, whenever I look in the tank, she's eating. Also since she was a hitchhiker, is it possible she is a balloon molly? She does not appear that shape though and her colors are calico. If it's not eggs I'm almost possitive it overeating.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

They do like their veggies. i have lots of live plants as well as a healthy crop of algae in my tanks and the live bearers are constantly grazing. All the girls look pregnant they are so fat but the males are separated so I know it can only be overeating! sometimes they eat so much they clamp their fins and take a break and poop and poop. then they start eating again.
They just have no sense about eating right.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Have you noticed any freakishly bright stars hovering over your house lately?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

No just a full moon. But that only makes me want to drink champagn not overeat, doubt it has much effect on my molly. lol.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

look like this?
http://www.greenparktropical.com/Fish/images/Molly/Red Marble Balloon Sailfin Molly.jpg
does it look like any of these? 
http://www.greenparktropical.com/Fish/molly.htm
http://www.vaquariumthailand.com/product/mollies.asp?group=mollies

if so then it may be the species and not that it's overfed


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

She does not look like a balloon molly. But looking at some of the pictures of regular and lyretail mollys, they all seem a little round in the middle, maybe I'm overreacting and for a molly she is normal. Maybe she just appears fat compared to my tetras in the same tank.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

garfieldnfish said:


> She does not look like a balloon molly. But looking at some of the pictures of regular and lyretail mollys, they all seem a little round in the middle, maybe I'm overreacting and for a molly she is normal. Maybe she just appears fat compared to my tetras in the same tank.


yeah some get kinda big overall too and compared to the tetras i could see how you thought she was packing it on lol


----------

